# Best .22 Rimfire ammo.



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking for opinions on the best .22 ammo for hunting and target shooting. Will be used in a bolt action rifle. One type for all situations is what I need. My grandson is going to get a rifle for his birthday and it will be his first firearm. It's up to me to supply the ammo. Thanks!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I'm looking for opinions on the best .22 ammo for hunting and target shooting. Will be used in a bolt action rifle. One type for all situations is what I need. My grandson is going to get a rifle for his birthday and it will be his first firearm. It's up to me to supply the ammo. Thanks!


good luck with finding some right now....seems it's scarce...but cci was always my choice for a consistent brand and nice real hollow point for hunting....for the grand kids I bought them the federal,Remington and Winchester bulk packs( 550,525,555)....to practice


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've used the Remington Golden Bullet ammo for a while now, but as of late there seems to be a problem with their quality control. I've had 1 in 10 and sometimes 2 in 10 that will have a dead thud sound...instead of the "crack" that the rest of the ammo makes.

I'll have to second ironman172's choice of CCI ammo. I recently purchased some CCI SGBs (Small Game Bullet) and they are as accurate and deadly as I remembered. I thought CCI had stopped making them, but they're still in production.  The SGB is a semi-wadcutter design, which really smacks the critters...without making big holes and ruining the meat.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> [COLOR="DarkGreen
> 
> I'll have to second ironman172's choice of CCI ammo. I recently purchased some CCI SGBs (Small Game Bullet) and they are as accurate and deadly as I remembered. I thought CCI had stopped making them, but they're still in production.  The SGB is a semi-wadcutter design, which really smacks the critters...without making big holes and ruining the meat.
> 
> Bowhunter57[/COLOR]


Head shots don't have meat....unless your fond of the brains


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

CCI mini mags for me.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

7thcorpsFA, 
You'll be best served finding what the rifle likes. One of my 10/22s shoots best when given Blazer 40grain and another works better with a 38grain. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> 7thcorpsFA,
> You'll be best served finding what the rifle likes. One of my 10/22s shoots best when given Blazer 40grain and another works better with a 38grain.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Your right about that. I haven't shot a .22 in a long time and want to avoid buying any junk. 3 or 4 types of good quality ammo should be enough to find out what his rifle likes.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

What side of the state are you in? I have some miscellaneous .22 from my testing I would give you if not too far.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am also a fan of cci mini mags


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I've never liked CCI........what I've always used is the Remington Yellow Jackets.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> What side of the state are you in? I have some miscellaneous .22 from my testing I would give you if not too far.


I live in NKY. About 30 miles south of Cincinnati. Sounds like it's to far. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

My little one is at University of Cincinnati, I'm down there once a month. PM me if your interested.


----------



## eyebanger (Jan 29, 2008)

by far cci is the best


----------

